# Merry Christmas all - Choo chooooooooo...



## -Oy- (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas all - Choo chooooooooo...

Lovely low winter Sun on the East Lancs Railway this afternoon. Here's Gresley A4 60009 Union of South Africa pulling into Summerseat with her last Santa Special of the day.

I liked the single Santa hat


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2018)

Hah! I finally found the hat. That is so clever. Nice pic, too.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 24, 2018)

Very nice, Oy!  Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 24, 2018)

Nice  picture  Oy.     There's   something  about trains !   Like  'em !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2018)

Great photo, Merry Christmas Oy!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas Oy


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks folks


----------

